# Retro/mod 95 DeRosa Primato



## MoPho

A little dirty....


----------



## zmudshark

Very nice, I never get tired of seeing a new take on a Primato.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Beautiful!!!! Just my size. Sell it to me. Pleazzzze???


----------



## MoPho

Thanks! It's now being relegated to a second bike, but still hope to keep it for at least another 16 years


----------



## Haste77

stupid how you have to post 10 times before posting a pic. SO here I am being an *******./../.


----------



## jpatkinson

MoPho said:


> A little dirty....


What kind of seat do you have? I like how it looks. Of course, I don't know how it would feel. Care to comment? - JP


----------



## MoPho

It's a Specialized Romin. I find it very comfortable and have one on both my bikes but I will say it took a bit of trial and error to find the right adjustment for it. 
I know some people don't like it and there is a lot of discussion about the seat if you do a search on it


----------



## jpatkinson

MoPho said:


> It's a Specialized Romin.


Thanks. I have a SA Titanico on order (used one happily for 6y until my bike was nicked on 3/19). This just looks great on your bike, and your bike looks somewhat as I hope my new Gunnar will look in < 2w when I have it home. Beautiful DeRosa.


----------



## Peach4me

A beautiful series of pictures - love the classic styling and colour scheme of your De Rosa.

What kind of wheel set is it?


----------



## MoPho

Thanks! The wheels are an old set of Shimano WH-R535's that I picked up about ten years ago.


----------



## joel562

any idea what handle bars these are?


----------

